# connection internet: ethernet reconnu mais pas d'internet



## Mnezyth (12 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Mon père vient d'acheter un imac sous 10.8.2. je suis a distance donc pas grande info.
dans réseau ethernet est reconnu et en vert mais quand il va sur safari pas moyen d'acceder à un site. 
il s'agit d'un internet via antenne parabolle campagne puis boitié qui dessert sur branchement ethernet. 

avez vous une idée ?


----------



## Larme (12 Mars 2013)

S'il pouvait faire :
_Pomme/Préférences Système/Réseaux_
Sélectionner le branchement Ethernet dans la liste, et nous indiquer les adresses IP/Sous-réseau/Routeur, ça s'rait pas mal...


----------



## Mnezyth (12 Mars 2013)

configurer IPv4 via dhcp

adresse ip: 169.25485.96
sous réseau : 255.255.0.0
routeur : rien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

 il a une adresse IP auto-assignée = il n'est pas connecté à son boitier, en réalité.

Tu peux expliquer quel matériel c'est ?


----------



## Larme (12 Mars 2013)

Dans _Avancé_, qu'il tente de renouveler le Bail DHCP pour qu'il ait une IP en 192.168.X.X


----------



## Mnezyth (12 Mars 2013)

ça veut dire que l'ethernet de lautre coté n'est pas branché sur son boîtier ?
je transmets et vous tiens au courant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------

renouvellement de bail rien n'y fait.

sinon wifi vert et 
nom du réseau wifi : belking-g-wireless-9c91b7
adresse IP 192.168.2.5.

mais toujours pas de site accessible.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Peux-tu expliquer l'installation réseau ?

Ou est le routeur : chez lui, ou distant ?

A-t-il déjà connecté un ordi avec succès à ce boitier ?

A-t-il un autre ordi pour tester maintenant ?

Etc...

Il faudrait, pour commencer, faire un "power cycle" :

- éteindre l'ordi
- éteindre le "boitier"
- débrancher le câble Ethernet
- rallumer le boitier
- lui laisser le temps de faire tout son cycle d'allumage
- rallumer l'ordi, idem, laisser le temps
- brancher le câble Ethernet


----------



## Mnezyth (12 Mars 2013)

pour l'installation je ne sais que vaguement je demanderai demain.

 oui j'ai deja connecté un mac portable chez eux et leur PC juste avant l'était.  
(apres le PC a eu un soucis d'alimentation espérant qu'il n'y ait pas eu de court circuit dans le reste...

sinon les 3led sont semble t il normales. 

pas d'autre ordi pour tester. 

pour le power cycle j'indiquerai la demarche a suivre demain et vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Au début tu parles d'Ethernet, et après tu dis :

_sinon wifi vert et 
nom du réseau wifi : belking-g-wireless-9c91b7
adresse IP 192.168.2.5._

Est-ce l'ordi, ça, ou le boitier ?
Si c'est l'ordi, il a récupéré une adresse IP, alors que dans ton deuxième message, il avait une adresse auto-assignée...

Alors l'ordi est connecté par Ethernet, ou par wifi ?

Si l'ordi doit être connecté par Ethernet, il faut désactiver son wifi.

Pour avoir de l'aide, il faut donner le maximum de précisions sur la configuration.

_(mais le power cycle peut régler le problème si il n'y a pas de problème matériel)._


----------



## Mnezyth (12 Mars 2013)

alors le port ethernet est connecté et au vert sous pref réseau.
et en même temps son wifi semble activé vert aussi sous pref réseau.
avec les détails que j'ai donné pour les réseau ip ...

c'est une config bien particulière en rase campagne.
Ils ne seraient pas eligibles au internet haut debit c'est via une antenne relai il me semble.

parabole installée sur la cheminée ensuite je n'ai pas de détail il y a un boitier à led donc j'imagine que c'est un routeur. de ce boitier un cable ethernet relie a l'ordi

la volonté c'est de connecter en ethernet


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2013)

Si l'objectif est de connecter l'ordi en Ethernet, il faut désactiver le wifi de l'ordi, c'est très important.

Je t'explique pourquoi : moi aussi je suis connecté par une parabole, qui reçoit depuis une antenne située à 600m (le routeur est situé là).

J'ai un câble d'antenne qui va de la parabole sur le toit à un boitier D-Link (un point d'accès DWL-2100 AP, utilisé comme client).

Mon ordi est relié par Ethernet au boitier D-Link.

Si jamais j'active le wifi de mon ordi et me connecte au réseau du boitier, ça me coupe la connexion, je suis obligé de couper le wifi de l'ordi, rebooter le boitier, et ça repart. (*)

Ca ne veut pas dire que le boitier Belkin de ton père rencontre forcément le même problème : il peut être conçu pour accéder à Internet avec la parabole, et créer un réseau wifi local dans la maison où il est installé.
Mais, comme le but est de connecter l'ordi en Ethernet, il faut désactiver le wifi de l'ordi, ce qui fait une cause éventuelle de souci en moins.

S'il n'y a pas d'anomalie matérielle, le Mac de ton père, en DHCP, doit avoir accès à Internet automatiquement.

Le fait qu'il ait obtenu une adresse IP en wifi montre que le routeur fonctionne (au moins en wifi).

Pour l'instant, deux choses importantes :

- désactiver le wifi de l'ordi

- faire le power cycle.

(*) la raison est que le boitier du DWL 2100 AP a une antenne interne, et une prise pour antenne externe (la parabole sur le toit).
Mais les 2 antennes ne peuvent pas être utilisées simultanément.
Si, dans la maison, on connecte l'ordi au réseau du boitier, c'est l'antenne interne qui est utilisée, ce qui coupe l'antenne externe et donc l'accès à Internet.


----------

